# Google Earth locals and Street View locals Thread



## DVINNY (Dec 1, 2011)

Go to these coordinates, and tell me, WTF is that?

31°17'13.61"N	24°26'7.73"W

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=31.287114,-24.43548&amp;z=7&amp;t=h&amp;hl=en


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 1, 2011)

It looks like the Atlantic Ocean...


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 1, 2011)

It's the Canary Basin (or near it) with some sort of underwater maze (need to zoom out to 20 miles resolution)...

With it's size, I bet it's for the subs


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 1, 2011)

36 46' 20.10"N, 115 27' 13.05"W

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.772622,-115.45394&amp;z=14&amp;t=h&amp;hl=en


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 1, 2011)

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.010083,-110.11301&amp;z=15&amp;t=h&amp;hl=en

50.010083,-110.113006

This one is pretty wicked


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 1, 2011)

OOPS

46.765669,-100.79274

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=46.765585,-100.79268&amp;z=17&amp;t=h&amp;hl=en


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 1, 2011)

^^Somethin went BOOM at that second one; or it was a launch of some sort that radiated out...

Edit - reminds me of the book &amp; subsequent movie Andromeda Strain...

The 4th looks like a standard corn field during harvest time; nothing out of the ordinary there to me...


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 1, 2011)

A BUNNY RABBIT

44.244273,7.769737

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=44.24424,7.7697387&amp;z=15&amp;t=h&amp;hl=en


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 1, 2011)

blybrook PE said:


> ^^Somethin went BOOM at that second one; or it was a launch of some sort that radiated out...
> 
> Edit - reminds me of the book &amp; subsequent movie Andromeda Strain...
> 
> The 4th looks like a standard corn field during harvest time; nothing out of the ordinary there to me...


What about this one?	37.401437,-116.86773

And zoom into the 4th one then...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 1, 2011)

blybrook PE said:


> The 4th looks like a standard corn field during harvest time; nothing out of the ordinary there to me...


You have to zoom way in on the street between the fields.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 1, 2011)

NICE alter on 37.401437,-116.86773!

I zoomed in on the 4th; will have to retry on google earth instead of the link


----------



## envirotex (Dec 1, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> Go to these coordinates, and tell me, WTF is that?
> 
> 31°17'13.61"N	24°26'7.73"W
> 
> http://maps.google.c...8&amp;z=7&amp;t=h&amp;hl=en



Part of the Canary Ridge, volcanic in origin (kind of like Hawaii, but a bit more complex and uncertain)...just east of the Mid-Atlantic Rift


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 1, 2011)

I remember when Google Maps/Earth first came out, there were no images around Area 51. Now you can just search for "Area 51" and zoom right in on the facility. I'm surprised they don't have a street view of it yet.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 1, 2011)

AFTER going to google earth instead of the link for the 4th; there's a semi on its side with the tow truck on the wrong side trying to pick it up...


----------



## envirotex (Dec 1, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> 36 46' 20.10"N, 115 27' 13.05"W
> 
> http://maps.google.c...&amp;z=14&amp;t=h&amp;hl=en


I know this one, too. It's just south of Area 51 in NV. Draw your own conclusions about what has gone on there...


----------



## envirotex (Dec 1, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^^Somethin went BOOM at that second one; or it was a launch of some sort that radiated out...
> ...



Also at the NTS...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 1, 2011)

envirotex said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > 36 46' 20.10"N, 115 27' 13.05"W
> ...


It looks like marks left by those wheeled irrigation booms that go in circles.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 1, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^^Somethin went BOOM at that second one; or it was a launch of some sort that radiated out...
> ...


Soviets used to set up mobile anti-aircraft missile batteries like this. Center is a control trck that is in charge of the individual launchers.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 1, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > DVINNY said:
> ...


Agreed. Looks like there is/was a dirt airstrip on top of it as well.

The first one was creeping me out, so I had to look it up. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/4735057/Google-Ocean-Atlantis-found-off-Africa-turns-out-to-be-boat-mapping-lines.html Seemed odd that the grid was exactly 100 miles across.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 1, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > DVINNY said:
> ...


It is almost certainly not that...My thought is that they are survey lines from the blast area around a crater...


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 1, 2011)

Here is the one that made alot of news lately...

40.452107,93.742118

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=40.452107,93.742118&amp;hl=de&amp;ll=40.451291,93.742218&amp;spn=0.02766,0.039482&amp;num=1&amp;t=h&amp;vpsrc=6&amp;z=15


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 1, 2011)

Also in CHINA

40.458679,93.31314

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=40.458679,93.31314%09&amp;hl=en&amp;ll=40.45863,93.313301&amp;spn=0.006914,0.009871&amp;sll=40.458018,93.392587&amp;sspn=0.0208,0.040426&amp;vpsrc=6&amp;t=h&amp;z=17


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2011)

envirotex said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > envirotex said:
> ...


It has been my experience with one shot testing that blast lines are radial, not concentric rings.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 2, 2011)

ITALIA !

http://maps.google.it/?t=m&amp;vpsrc=0&amp;layer=c&amp;cbll=42.763291,10.87381&amp;panoid=B0cl_7i3_7OITU5LKYe1OA&amp;cbp=12,122.41,,2,9.88&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=42.763291,10.87381&amp;spn=0.000032,0.021136&amp;z=16&amp;source=embed


----------



## envirotex (Dec 2, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...



They aren't blast lines...They are sampling grid lines from around the center of the crater. The test device was 900' underground, and some of it got away...oops.


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> ITALIA !
> 
> http://maps.google.i...16&amp;source=embed


Benissimo!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2011)

envirotex said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > envirotex said:
> ...


That isn't the Sedan test site is it?


----------



## envirotex (Dec 2, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


That's Baneberry in the photo...The U.S. unsung nuclear disaster, it happened in 1970.

I changed my mind, though, I think it's remnants of a mine just east of the NTS (sorry NNSS)...I had to bust out a different map.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2011)

Interesting. I'd never heard of the Baneberry shot.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 2, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, I scanned the first one with my smartphone.

.

.

.

.

I got an ad for Google.Chrome.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 4, 2011)

^Really? I was assuming it was just an artifact from including higher resolution bathymetry data - you know, survey grid lines.

This is a cool thread. I will have to open this one up at home with my son - he has become a google earth fanatic.

What was that crazy pattern area in China?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 5, 2011)

There's a lot of speculation about the China lines. I figure it has something to do with oil/mineral exploration.


----------



## FF8256 (Dec 5, 2011)

google earth = addicting. I need it off of my work computer


----------



## CbusPaul (Dec 6, 2011)

Didn't they say the China lines were used for calibration of satellites. Or was that some other place in China.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 6, 2011)

blybrook PE said:


> ^^Somethin went BOOM at that second one; or it was a launch of some sort that radiated out...
> 
> Edit - reminds me of the book &amp; subsequent movie Andromeda Strain...
> 
> The 4th looks like a standard corn field during harvest time; nothing out of the ordinary there to me...


other than the truck that is on its side on the side of the road?


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 6, 2011)

CbusPaul said:


> Didn't they say the China lines were used for calibration of satellites. Or was that some other place in China.


This.

My last house I redid the roof with light gray shingles. I knew when they updated the images because the new light color showed up and also you could see my car in the driveway.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 9, 2012)

The one of the tractor trailer wreck has been re-flown, and is now just a road.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2012)

You can use the "historical images" button to see it again.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 10, 2012)

oh yeah....

Google Earth addiction continues


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 10, 2012)

I like bing maps better, but I like the idea of historical data. Unfortunately, for some reason, Google Earth won't load here. I suspect it is verboten for some reason.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 7, 2013)

Found this randomly while clicking around Maps today:

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&amp;ll=29.169606,-89.254807&amp;spn=0.008,0.013937&amp;t=h&amp;z=17

See if you can guess what the little white starry spec is, then zoom in.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 7, 2013)

That's a pretty good shot! Looks better close up.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2013)

Appears to be a rig helicopter for those lucky enough to get the ride. Otherwise you're stuck on the boat for X hours. That sucks


----------

